# Bolt Streaming Outside of Home Network Possible?



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

Is it possible to stream Bolt Live or recorded content to yourself or family members outside your home network?

My daughter is away at college and frequently uses the Sling feature of our Dish Hoppers to watch recorded shows. Can we do the same with the Bolt? If so, how?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Not yet, but it's on the horizon supposedly. You could use a traditional Slingbox though.


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

Anybody have experience with the Bolt and a Slingbox?

If so, which Slingbox model and what's involved with setting it up?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Would be best to put it on a Mini rather than Bolt since it takes over what it's connected to. Any model should work fine. The tricky part is what to use on the other end.


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

Would the TIVO Stream provide to out-of-home streaming of Live and Recorded Bolt content?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

JTHOJNICKI said:


> Would the TIVO Stream provide to out-of-home streaming of Live and Recorded Bolt content?


Not currently so far the stand alone Stream does not appear to work with the Bolt at all. That said out-of-home streaming is being actively worked on for the Bolt and should be available sometime.


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

ScottFL said:


> Yea read that at CES TIVO announced that with the TIVO app live streaming would eventually be available outside the local network. No ETA was mentioned though.


The original press release for the Bolt that said out-of-home streaming was "coming soon" was issued in late September. Tivo's interpretation of "soon" is fairly loose and they don't opt to clarify further.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

SolomonJ said:


> The original press release for the Bolt that said out-of-home streaming was "coming soon" was issued in late September. Tivo's interpretation of "soon" is fairly loose and they don't opt to clarify further.


From the January 5 CES Press release:

With respect to the TiVo BOLT, out-of-home streaming is anticipated to be coming soon; out-of-home streaming (a) will support streaming to only one of your devices at a time and (b) may not be available for all recorded content.​
So still "coming soon".


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Or as became the norm on dbstalk, "anon."


----------



## rolfl (Dec 28, 2015)

Can anyone confirm if VPN back to home network will allow streaming?


----------

